

Introduction to Lock-Free Programming (in unmanaged languages) - sbahra
http://techblog.appnexus.com/2012/introduction-to-lock-free-algorithms/

======
sbahra
The deck is a work in progress and is likely best accompanied with additional
notes. Regardless, I thought some people may find it interesting. Note the SMR
implementations there are toy implementations for the sake of brevity (and the
QSBR implementation was designed to be purely snapshot-based to help people
reason through the concept of grace periods).

------
pheon
deck lacks any sort of real meat.

.. but the web slides are cool

~~~
sbahra
Which real meat are you looking for? I would think that there was too much
meat in that presentation. Granted, I could have accompanied notes. I would
place a lot of emphasis on understanding the code examples. If you have any
questions, please feel free to let me know.

Did you remember to iterate vertically rather than horizontally first? It may
have been you missed a lot of the content.

